# TTOC/TTF crisis time to sort this out before its too late.



## jossytt (Jan 9, 2012)

As a contributor and long term member I feel that recent clashes between committee/members is upsetting to read and to be honest pathetic. public arguments and personal insults are not only unfair for members but highly unprofessional. 

Lets all rethink the situation without dwelling on who said or did/didn't do whatever. Both the TTOC and TTF are non-profit organisations so why cant you just join forces! You are all after the same bloody thing, to give members the best club possible as we all cherish each others cars and assist in daily dilemmas wether it be mk1 or mk2.

This short-sightedness must stop NOW before people start taking sides and forming other clubs which wont be supported as well or organised, the worst case scenario is people will not be renewing there memberships and buying bmw's! :lol:

All the committee/reps don't get the credit they deserve, even if they don't do much they still do it in their own time so anything is good to be honest! Stepping down is not the answer guys of course there will be personality clashes and mixed opinions but think of your members who are also your friends!

Please don't destroy the organisations that I love! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

TTF is run for profit


----------



## jossytt (Jan 9, 2012)

Is it?? well thats not really the point! this cant go on!


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

jossytt said:


> Is it?? well thats not really the point! this cant go on!


I agree its not the point but it is, in part, the cause of some of the problems. Others have said this, think everyone needs to remember what the point of the TTF and TTOC are.


----------



## jossytt (Jan 9, 2012)

at least its not just me that thinks this! I can now understand the conflict a bit better but i don't understand why all the issues with everything cannot be discussed like adults and fixed. I'm actually embarrassed for them.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Thank god it is only a car club. This is 'amateur night' all round.


----------



## Skipton01 (Aug 31, 2005)

This needs sorting out NOW.

Other Audi car clubs are noticing this crisis and some are worried, others are laughing all the way to the ADI awards!

Regardless of the wrongs or rights of Johns actions, the committee cannot take actions like they have done without a quorate meeting of the committee. I understand that this has not happened, so John should be re-instated immediately until a proper membership referendum can take place on how the club goes forward.

As a recent member of TTOC (but a long standing director of another Audi club), I urge all committee members to swallow pride, get talking and see sense before it's too late.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## jossytt (Jan 9, 2012)

Skipton01 said:


> This needs sorting out NOW.
> 
> Other Audi car clubs are noticing this crisis and some are worried, others are laughing all the way to the ADI awards!
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Skipton01 said:


> Regardless of the wrongs or rights of Johns actions, the committee cannot take actions like they have done without a quorate meeting of the committee. I understand that this has not happened, so John should be re-instated immediately until a proper membership referendum can take place on how the club goes forward.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Mike


More to the point, John was elected editor and committee member at the last AGM so this superseed his TTOC membership. Even if his TTOC membership will not be renewed, it should:

a. still run until the next issue of absoluTTe34 is edited; and
b. he's still a committee member who's been voted onto the committtee by the members


----------



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

yawn ffs


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

bigbison said:


> yawn ffs


+ 1


----------

